# Visiting Spain



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be visiting Spain next year, any suggestions on where to eat, stay or visit? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatdiane said:


> I will be visiting Spain next year, any suggestions on where to eat, stay or visit?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


you might want to narrow it down a bit - it's a pretty big country..........


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

Madrid!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We do not have the geographical area of the U.S.A. however Spain does cover a huge diverse area. Perhaps you should be more explicit on the area of your intended visit. Northern Spain, the Costas, Madrid, Barcelona, perhaps even the Canary Islands?

Wherever your choice, you will no doubt be most welcome.


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

We will mostly stay in Madrid, but we would like to travel all around, we will be there for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha. To those of us from the UK Span seems huge, but I expect not to you!
You can go as far or near as you like. Some ideas
V. near Madrid
La Pedriza - rocky area for walkinghttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62480-madrid-countryside.html
San Lorenzo de El Escorial
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/82772-cooling-down-madrid.html

Salamanca (old, old uni town, cathedral)
Segovia - see recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/145272-does-anyone-know-where.html
Avila
Toledo
Carranque (Roman villa with mosaics)

a bit further
Burgos
Cuenca (Casas colgantes)
Valencia (beach, aquarium, nice old part)
Santillana del mar (Nice old town, north Spain, beach)
Bilbao (Guggenheim, pintxos, las 7 calles)

Also look at the pictures of Spain sticky on the main Spain page


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you! I will check those places out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Vitoria-Gasteiz is a bit less than a 4 hour train ride from Madrid and costs as little as 30€ (it's one hour South of Bilbao). It is the capital of Basque Country and voted the Green Capital of Europe for 2012. You can grab a public bike and peddle around for free because the city is simply flat (except for the Casco Viejo built upon the hill - it's the old center of the medieval town). I found many English language speakers there from all over the world. Street musicians, theatres/music/art/cultural exhibitions/public/parks. Great food and wine!!!! Many interesting museums, medieval churches and public spaces. Unlike Bilbao to the North, Vitoria is a family town... you feel safe walking the streets there... whole families walking about visiting each other during the evening. And, a great sense of history. I lived & visited Vitoria over the last 12 years... it will give you a real taste of Basque culture and hospitality.


----------



## sarah19kieran (Mar 8, 2013)

Madrid is a great place to visit! I highly recommend doing a segway tour! We went on a "Mad segs" tour with Anthony. We only stayed for 5 nights, but had to do the segway tour a 2nd time as we loved it!


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

I will definitely check out Vitoria-Gasteiz, it sounds like an amazing city! I will add that to my agenda! 

With the "Mad Segs" does it just take you all over Madrid?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mysticsmick said:


> Unlike Bilbao to the North, Vitoria is a family town... you feel safe walking the streets there... whole families walking about visiting each other during the evening.
> My 85 year old (or is it 86) MIL walks all over Bilbao on her own, night and day.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Barcelona.La Sagrada Familia.Les Rambles.Port Vell.Museu Picasso.Parc Guell.Montjuïch.Girona.El call jueu. Empuries.Cadaques.Museu Dalí.Tarragona el circ Romá.Montserrat Monasteri de Poblet i Santes Creus.ETC ETC ETC ETC.......


----------

